# pkg upgrade of only some packages?



## Francisco Reyes (Jan 11, 2015)

I have been doing some ansible playbooks to configure automated setup of some FreeBSD servers.

I have some programs that get installed from pkg and others from ports.

Is there a way to upgrade only selected programs with pkg? From looking at the man page doesn't seem like there is a way.

I am trying to use this for different clients so a single poudriere repository would likely not work. Would have to setup one per client (potentially different port options for different clients).

Is my only option something like pormaster?

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## getopt (Jan 11, 2015)

I switched completely to Poudriere from Portmaster which minimized administrative work and downtime of clients due to build errors on clients significantly. 

Having some repositories is really no big deal. So grouping clients in sets (a repository is representing a set) is the recommended method, which might make some planning necessary - as well as a few compromises.

It boils down to the point: Try to minimize your administrative work. Choose one method and stay with that. For me Poudriere is certainly the most economical method and only one single repository did not suit my needs.


----------



## uzsolt (Jan 13, 2015)

It was discussed here: Thread install-some-packages-from-local-repository.49280/.
Maybe in PR 192703 is there some suggestion and hope.

Theoretically you should annotate your local-packages and use `CONSERVATIVE_UPGRADE` in /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf (more details see in pkg.conf()) and _maybe _set priority of your local repository.


----------

